# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Signification du tag [Article] ?

## Sion_Sempai

Je viens de dcouvrir ce tag pour la premire fois... J'ai fait une recherche et apparement rien n'explique ce que signifies les tags...

2 questions viennent alors:
1: que signifie le tag [Article]
2: est-il possible d'avoir une petite dscription de chacun des tags qu'un membre "normal" pourrait apercevoir ?  :;):

----------


## BiM

Les tags permettent aux utilisateurs d'identifier rapidement  quoi correspond un sujet ou sur quoi il porte.

Exemples classiques :
 - Sur le forum Inteface graphique Java, il y a plusieurs bibliothques graphiques Java : Swing, AWT et SWT. Donc en tag, les utilisateurs mettent [SWING], [AWT] ou [SWT].
 - Pour Oracle, le logiciel tant vaste, tu peux retrouver des tags tels que [Form6i], [8i], [9i], [10g] ou [Administration/DBA].
 - Il y en a que tu peux retrouver sur tous les forums : [INFO] quand on cherche  se renseigner sur un thme un peu plus gnral, [DOC] ou [TUTO] quand on cherche de la documentation ou des tutoriaux, etc.
 - Ensuite, il y a les tags par dfaut : [Rsolu] pour un sujet rsolu, [Dlestage] pour un sujet interrompu ou abandonn, [Sondage] pour un sondage.

----------


## Sion_Sempai

Ce sont justement les tags "par defaut" pour lesquels je me pose des questions  ::?: 

comme [Article] dans PHP, je ne sais pas si il est visible dans d'autres forums, mais... A quoi correspond-t-il ??

Ce n'est pas exactement un tag par defaut, mais un tag que peut mettre un modrateur/administrateur...
Qu'en est-il de ces tags la ?

----------


## Anomaly

En gnral, c'est un aide-mmoire pos par un modrateur sur le fait qu'il faudrait crire un article  propos de ce qu'il y a dans le thread.

----------


## Sion_Sempai

ok d'accooooooooord, je comprends mieux ! ^^

Bin, si ce que j'ai mis dans le sujet o j'ai vu pour la premiere fois ce tag (forum PHP) peut-etre utile pour un article... J'vous en pris, servez-vous  ::lol::

----------

